# Ad-Hoc WiFi Connection Issues



## club_pranay (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Guys

I have a Windows 8 laptop. I have my iPad connected to my laptop as a midi controller for Traktor Pro 2 through the common wifi network (Example of what i am trying to accomplish: Dj.BatuhanZ - Apple iPad TouchOsc Traktor 2 Pro First Test - YouTube). During performances, I have to rely on the venue's Wifi network which creates a lot of latency delay. This is a huge problem for the controller. A dedicated wifi router would solve the problem but I will lose network connectivity on my PC. 

I am trying to create an Ad-Hoc network using a usb wifi adapter in addition to the current wifi network. 
I dont care about internet connection on my iPad. I remember creating the Ad-Hoc network on windows 7, but i cant seem to find my way through windows 8.

Here are the details of the adapters: Internet access wifi adapter is refered to ad "WiFi" and the USB adapter is referred to as "EDIMAX"

Thanks for your time 

C:\Windows\system32>netsh wlan show drivers

Interface name: Wi-Fi


    Driver                    : Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter


    Vendor                    : Qualcomm Atheros Communications Inc.
    Provider                  : Microsoft
    Date                      : 7/3/2012
    Version                   : 3.0.0.130
    INF file                  : C:\Windows\INF\netathrx.inf
    Files                     : 2 total
                                C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\athrx.sys
                                C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
    Type                      : Native Wi-Fi Driver
    Radio types supported     : 802.11b 802.11g 802.11n
    FIPS 140-2 mode supported : Yes
    802.11w Management Frame Protection supported : Yes
    Hosted network supported  : Yes
    Authentication and cipher supported in infrastructure mode:
                                Open            None
                                Open            WEP-40bit
                                Open            WEP-104bit
                                Open            WEP
                                WPA-Enterprise  TKIP
                                WPA-Personal    TKIP
                                WPA2-Enterprise TKIP
                                WPA2-Personal   TKIP
                                Vendor defined  TKIP
                                WPA2-Enterprise Vendor defined
                                Vendor defined  Vendor defined
                                WPA-Enterprise  CCMP
                                WPA-Personal    CCMP
                                WPA2-Enterprise CCMP
                                Vendor defined  CCMP
                                WPA2-Enterprise Vendor defined
                                Vendor defined  Vendor defined
                                WPA2-Personal   CCMP
                                Vendor defined  Vendor defined
    Authentication and cipher supported in ad-hoc mode:
                                Open            None
                                Open            WEP-40bit
                                Open            WEP-104bit
                                Open            WEP
                                WPA2-Personal   CCMP
                                Vendor defined  Vendor defined


Interface name: EDIMAX


    Driver                    : 150Mbps Wireless 802.11b/g/n Nano USB Adapter
    Vendor                    : EDIMAX
    Provider                  : Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
    Date                      : 9/12/2012
    Version                   : 1021.3.912.2012
    INF file                  : C:\Windows\INF\oem71.inf
    Files                     : 2 total
                                C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\RTWlanU.sys
                                C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys
    Type                      : Native Wi-Fi Driver
    Radio types supported     : 802.11n 802.11b 802.11g
    FIPS 140-2 mode supported : No
    802.11w Management Frame Protection supported : Yes
    Hosted network supported  : Yes
    Authentication and cipher supported in infrastructure mode:
                                Open            None
                                WPA2-Personal   CCMP
                                Open            WEP-40bit
                                Open            WEP-104bit
                                Open            WEP
                                WPA-Enterprise  TKIP
                                WPA-Personal    TKIP
                                WPA2-Enterprise TKIP
                                WPA2-Personal   TKIP
                                WPA-Enterprise  CCMP
                                WPA-Personal    CCMP
                                WPA2-Enterprise CCMP
                                Vendor defined  TKIP
                                Vendor defined  CCMP
                                Vendor defined  Vendor defined
                                Vendor defined  Vendor defined
                                WPA2-Enterprise Vendor defined
                                WPA2-Enterprise Vendor defined
                                Vendor defined  Vendor defined
                                Vendor defined  Vendor defined
    Authentication and cipher supported in ad-hoc mode:
                                Open            None
                                Open            WEP-40bit
                                Open            WEP-104bit
                                Open            WEP
                                WPA2-Personal   CCMP
    IHV service present       : Yes
    IHV adapter OUI           : [00 e0 4c], type: [00]
    IHV extensibility DLL path: C:\Windows\system32\Rtlihvs.dll
    IHV UI extensibility ClSID: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}
    IHV diagnostics CLSID     : {00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000}


----------

